# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ETCHING TANK με αντλία αέρα και θερμαντήρα...

## SeAfasia

Είχα σκοπό να το κατασκευάσω από παλιά αλλά είχα κολλήσει στην γυάλα όσον αφορά τις διαστάσεις της και,τον τρόπο κολλήματος...
Βρήκα κάποιες ιδέες στο διαδίκτυο αλλά και από κάποια datasheets εδώ:
*velleman* επίσης της* pro mat*  :Smile: 
Τώρα, η αντλία αέρα το θερμόμετρο ο σωλήνας,οι πέτρες για τις μπουρμπουλήθρες,οι βεντούζες αγοράστηκαν από κατάστημα κατοικίδιων ζώων στα 31 ευρώ σύνολο...στα 3.99 ευρώ οι πλαστικοί "μαστοί" από το Μαρινόπουλο στα είδη κήπου.
Ο θερμαντήρας είναι δώρο φίλου.... :Biggrin:  το μόνο που μένει είναι η δοκιμή:

----------

Ακρίτας (14-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (24-01-16), 

liat (14-01-16), 

manolena (14-01-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

ήθελα να δω πως δείχνει το συγκεκριμένο θερμομέτρο την θερμοκρασία οπότε το έβαλα σε δοκιμή με νεράκι:
  :Biggrin: 
 σιγά σιγά ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία στους 35 περίπου...

----------


## manolena

Έλα ρε Κώστα με τις κατασκευές σου!!! Φαίνεται τέλειο μηχανάκι, ζηλεύωωωωω!!! Μπράβο, τέτοια πάντα!

EDIT:Λοιπόν, του βάζεις και ένα PICάκι με οθονίτσα τώρα που της πήρες τον αέρα, δυο ρελεδάκια για αντίσταση και μπουρμπουλήθρες και το κάνεις υπερτέλειο αυτόματο μπάνιο!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έλα ρε Κώστα με τις κατασκευές σου!!! Φαίνεται τέλειο μηχανάκι, ζηλεύωωωωω!!! Μπράβο, τέτοια πάντα!



ευχαριστώ Μάνο,αν και φοβήθηκα την σιλικόνη ως μέσο κόλλησης των τζαμιών το αποτέλεσμα είναι όπως μου είπε ο τζαμάς.....μη ξεχάσω η γυάλα μου στοίχισε 10 ευρώ...

----------


## manolena

> ευχαριστώ Μάνο,αν και φοβήθηκα την σιλικόνη ως μέσο κόλλησης των τζαμιών το αποτέλεσμα είναι όπως μου είπε ο τζαμάς.....μη ξεχάσω η γυάλα μου στοίχισε 10 ευρώ...



Αφού αντέχει σε τζάμια ενυδρείου η σιλικόνη, εδώ είναι μια χαρά... Να ξέρεις όμως πως με τον καιρό και τη χρήση θα "σκουρήνουν" πολύ τα πράγματα εκεί μέσα, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις FeCl3, ενώ καλύτερη
θα είναι η ορατότητα με υπεροξείδιο και σπίρτο.

----------


## SeAfasia

δοκίμασα την αντλία αέρα με τη μία πέτρα,μια χαρά μπουρμπουλήθρες ώστε να υποβοηθήσει το μίγμα της αποχάλκωσης:

εδώ είναι φουλ αέρας,η αντλία έχει full/low επιλογή:

.. :Biggrin:

----------


## manolena

Το μαρκούτσι στο τέλος μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με ταπωμένο σωλήνα μικρής διαμέτρου απο plexiglass και να του κάνεις σε όλο το μήκος τρυπούλες ώστε να μην έχεις συγκέντρωση μπουρμπουλήθρας
σε ένα σημείο, αλλά σε όλο το πλάτος του μπάνιου. Πω πω ρε φίλε, μου έβαλες ιδέες τώρα, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αφού αντέχει σε τζάμια ενυδρείου η σιλικόνη, εδώ είναι μια χαρά... Να ξέρεις όμως πως με τον καιρό και τη χρήση θα "σκουρήνουν" πολύ τα πράγματα εκεί μέσα, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις FeCl3, ενώ καλύτερη
> θα είναι η ορατότητα με υπεροξείδιο και σπίρτο.



σωστά Μάνο,έχω αγοράσει *sodium persulfate* θέλω να αποφύγω αυτά 
τα μέσα αποχάλκωσης λόγω ότι έχω τα μικρά που παρατηρούν κάθε βήμα μου... :Rolleyes:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το μαρκούτσι στο τέλος μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με ταπωμένο σωλήνα μικρής διαμέτρου απο plexiglass και να του κάνεις σε όλο το μήκος τρυπούλες ώστε να μην έχεις συγκέντρωση μπουρμπουλήθρας
> σε ένα σημείο, αλλά σε όλο το πλάτος του μπάνιου. Πω πω ρε φίλε, μου έβαλες ιδέες τώρα, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή...



που θα βρώ σωλήνα plexiglass;Δε το σκέφτηκα,βρήκα αυτές τις πέτρες στο petshop βλέποντας ένα ενυδρείο.... :Wink: 
έχεις καμία φωτο να δω το how to;

----------


## manolena

Ναι, ναι Κώστα, πρόσεξέ το αυτό πάρα πολύ σε κάθε περίπτωση, τα μπομπιράκια μας θέλουν να μαστορεύουν με τους μπαμπάδες και η περιέργεια είναι πάντα εκεί.

----------


## manolena

> που θα βρώ σωλήνα plexiglass;Δε το σκέφτηκα,βρήκα αυτές τις πέτρες στο petshop βλέποντας ένα ενυδρείο....
> έχεις καμία φωτο να δω το how to;



Αυτό εννοώ:

https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...HfVDDz8QsAQIHA

...δεν χρειάζεται να είναι και tube, και τετράγωνο καρέ σου κάνει... Άμα πας σε κανα Praktiker όλο και κάτι θα βρείς νομίζω.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αυτό εννοώ:
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...HfVDDz8QsAQIHA
> 
> ...δεν χρειάζεται να είναι και tube, και τετράγωνο καρέ σου κάνει... Άμα πας σε κανα Praktiker όλο και κάτι θα βρείς νομίζω.



θα κοιτάξω εδώ γύρω,ωραία ιδέα...

----------


## manolena

http://www.industries.gr/el/%CE%B5%C...92%CE%95%CE%95

http://www.industries.gr/el/%CE%B5%C...A3%CE%9F%CE%A5

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μπράβο. Κι εγώ ζήλεψα.

----------


## SeAfasia

θερμοκρασία νερού έχει παέι στους 34,5 αλλά δεν θυμάμαι την θερμοκρασία του seno για να έχουμε την καλύτερη-γρηγορότερη αποχάλκωση...τεσπα:

μετά από λίγο η θερμοκρασία έχει πέσει στους 34,2 τα νερά στο πάτο δεν είναι διαρροή αλλά απο το καπάκι που αφαίρεσα και το τοποθέτησα δίπλα,είναι υδρατμοί:

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.industries.gr/el/%CE%B5%C...92%CE%95%CE%95
> 
> http://www.industries.gr/el/%CE%B5%C...A3%CE%9F%CE%A5



τον ξέρω είναι δίπλα μου.... :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

βεντουζάκια και υπόλοιπο κατασκευής πριν τις μπουρμπουλήθρες:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έλα ρε Κώστα με τις κατασκευές σου!!! Φαίνεται τέλειο μηχανάκι, ζηλεύωωωωω!!! Μπράβο, τέτοια πάντα!
> 
> EDIT:Λοιπόν, του βάζεις και ένα PICάκι με οθονίτσα τώρα που της πήρες τον αέρα, δυο ρελεδάκια για αντίσταση και μπουρμπουλήθρες και το κάνεις υπερτέλειο αυτόματο μπάνιο!



ναι γιατί όχι,κάπου υπάρχει αυτό σαν ιδέα πιο παλιά το έιχα στο μυαλό μου Μάνο....λεειιιιι!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

Κώστα μπράβο για την κατασκευή σου.
Αναμένουμε την πρώτη της δοκιμή και τα αποτελέσματα.
Επειδή μου άναψες την περιέργεια, έριξα μια ματιά σε ιστοσελίδες για εξοπλισμό ενυδρείων.
Διάβασα ότι η ισχύς του θερμοστάτη είναι ανάλογη του όγκου νερού (χοντρικά 1 watt / 1 lt).
Ο δικός σου θερμοστάτης πόσα βατ είναι και πως ρυθμίζεται η επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία; Έχει μήπως επιλογές στην κορυφή που είναι και πιο χοντρός;
Για την παραγωγή φυσαλίδων χρειάζεται αεραντλία ή κυκλοφορητής;
Προφανώς οι "πέτρες" δεν είναι κυριολεκτικά πέτρες, σωστά;

----------


## SeAfasia

Γιάννη κοίτα εδώ:
*JUWEL*
Αυτό έχω βάλει,έχει ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας στην κορυφή,ένα ποτενσιόμετρο...για την παραγωγή φυσαλίδων μια απλή διπλή αεραντλία κινέζικη,οι πέτρες πρέπει να είναι από συνθετικό υλικό,αν προλάβω θα ανεβάσω βιντεο...

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη κοίτα εδώ:
> *JUWEL*
> Αυτό έχω βάλει,έχει ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας στην κορυφή,ένα ποτενσιόμετρο...για την παραγωγή φυσαλίδων μια απλή διπλή αεραντλία κινέζικη,οι πέτρες πρέπει να είναι από συνθετικό υλικό,αν προλάβω θα ανεβάσω βιντεο...



300 watt;  :Shocked: 
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στα 25 watt θα ήταν καλή.

----------


## SeAfasia

> 300 watt; 
> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στα 25 watt θα ήταν καλή.



ο σκοπός μας είναι να έχουμε σταθερή την θερμοκρασία του διαλύματος ώστε να έχουμε καλύτερη αποχάλκωση,ο λόγος είναι οτι το* seno* sodium persulfate στη χημεία είναι εσώθερμη γιαυτό χρειάζεται θερμότητα.
χημεία:Sodium Persulfate Na2S2O8   :Biggrin: 

πληροφορίες εδώ:*DIY PCB*

----------


## leosedf

Θα στο χαλάσω αλλά οι πέτρες θα διαλυθούν, έχω παρόμοιο με θερμαντήρα για pcb όμως.

Αν βάλεις σωλήνα θα σηκώνεται όρθιος επειδή είναι γεμάτος αέρα, έπρεπε να έχει κάτι να το κρατήσει κάτω.

Τα φαγα στη μάπα πριν κάτι μήνες.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Θα στο χαλάσω αλλά οι πέτρες θα διαλυθούν, έχω παρόμοιο με θερμαντήρα για pcb όμως.
> 
> Αν βάλεις σωλήνα θα σηκώνεται όρθιος επειδή είναι γεμάτος αέρα, έπρεπε να έχει κάτι να το κρατήσει κάτω.
> 
> Τα φαγα στη μάπα πριν κάτι μήνες.



Κων/νε πρόχειρη λύση,η σωλήνα από plexiglass που ανέφερε ο Μanolena είναι η σωστή αλλά υπάρχει η λύση τύπου "μπεκ" για παραγωγή φυσαλίδων.... :Wink:

----------


## petros58

Πολύ ωραία η σκέψη και η κατασκευή, μια λεπτομέρεια ίσως είναι καλό να  γίνει πριν την χρήση, δεν γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος για το  καπάκι να είναι όπως το έχεις, αλλά για να γλυτώσεις τους υδρατμούς να  βγαίνουν εκτός δοχείου, καλό θα ήταν το καπάκι να μπαίνει μέσα στο  δοχείο περίπου 3-5 χιλ. χαμηλότερα από την πάνω άκρη του δοχείου. Δύο  κομμάτια 10-15 χιλ. φάρδος εάν κολληθούν στις απέναντι πλευρές έχεις το  στήριγμα για το καπάκι. Επίσης μπορείς να κόψεις τις γωνίες από το  καπάκι ώστε να περνάν τα σωληνάκια και το καλώδιο του θερμαντήρα και να  κολληθεί ένα μικρό κομμάτι στο κέντρο για να μπορείς να το σηκώσεις.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πολύ ωραία η σκέψη και η κατασκευή, μια λεπτομέρεια ίσως είναι καλό να  γίνει πριν την χρήση, δεν γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος για το  καπάκι να είναι όπως το έχεις, αλλά για να γλυτώσεις τους υδρατμούς να  βγαίνουν εκτός δοχείου, καλό θα ήταν το καπάκι να μπαίνει μέσα στο  δοχείο περίπου 3-5 χιλ. χαμηλότερα από την πάνω άκρη του δοχείου. Δύο  κομμάτια 10-15 χιλ. φάρδος εάν κολληθούν στις απέναντι πλευρές έχεις το  στήριγμα για το καπάκι. Επίσης μπορείς να κόψεις τις γωνίες από το  καπάκι ώστε να περνάν τα σωληνάκια και το καλώδιο του θερμαντήρα και να  κολληθεί ένα μικρό κομμάτι στο κέντρο για να μπορείς να το σηκώσεις.



Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για τη σκέψη σου,το καπάκι το έχω αφήσει για το τέλος το πως θα τοποθετηθεί και με ποιόν τρόπο επίσης σκέφτομαι το τρόπο
που θα "κρέμεται" το pcb εντός του δοχείου....

----------


## stratos111

Καλοδούλευτο. Για τις φυσαλίδες, υπάρχουν και οι ξύλινες πέτρες που αντέχουν πολύ. Από ενυδρειακά μαγαζιά θα βρεις τέτοιες.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλοδούλευτο. Για τις φυσαλίδες, υπάρχουν και οι ξύλινες πέτρες που αντέχουν πολύ. Από ενυδρειακά μαγαζιά θα βρεις τέτοιες.



τέτοιες είναι,με βάση τι μου είπε η πωλήτρια του pet shop...

----------


## stratos111

Ξύσε τις λίγο με το νύχι σου να δεις αν είναι ξύλινες. Αν είναι τέτοιες θα είσαι μια χαρά

----------


## liat

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα δοχεία σε τόσο στενή διάσταση και με κάμποσο ύψος ή η ιδιοκατασκευή είναι μονόδρομος;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ξύσε τις λίγο με το νύχι σου να δεις αν είναι ξύλινες. Αν είναι τέτοιες θα είσαι μια χαρά



είναι μασίφ....

----------


## petros58

Όπως είναι τα στηρίγματα για το καπάκι θα κάνεις το ίδιο από τις στενές πλευρές 5 χιλ. ποιο κάτω από το καπάκι και με μια λουρίδα 10 χιλ. από 5αρι γυαλί από άκρη σε άκρη, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα βάρους.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Υπάρχουν έτοιμα δοχεία σε τόσο στενή διάσταση και με κάμποσο ύψος ή η ιδιοκατασκευή είναι μονόδρομος;



θα σε γελάσω Γιάννη,απλά με γυαλί βολέυει.....άλλωστε κάθε τζαμάς έχει ρετάλια από τζάμια όπως και αναδουλειά.. :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όπως είναι τα στηρίγματα για το καπάκι θα κάνεις το ίδιο από τις στενές πλευρές 5 χιλ. ποιο κάτω από το καπάκι και με μια λουρίδα 10 χιλ. από 5αρι γυαλί από άκρη σε άκρη, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα βάρους.



το καπάκι είναι προσωρινή λύση,το θέμα είναι πως θα είναι βυθισμένη η πλακέτα ώστε να μην υπάρχει θέμα....το καπάκι θα κοπεί κατάλληλα όταν βρω λύση... :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

Κώστα ωραία η κατασκευή σου, καλοδούλευτο να 'ναι!
Αν και νομίζω ότι στο μέσο χρήστη δεν χρειάζεται, εκτός αν φτιάχνει *πολλές* πλακέτες.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα ωραία η κατασκευή σου, καλοδούλευτο να 'ναι!
> Αν και νομίζω ότι στο μέσο χρήστη δεν χρειάζεται, εκτός αν φτιάχνει *πολλές* πλακέτες.



ξέρεις τι,θα σου χρειαστεί μια φορά για μια πλακέτα έστω,ας υπάρχει σαν συσκευή...να'σαι καλά panoss

----------


## SProg

Συγχαρητηρια Κωστα !

----------


## SeAfasia

> Συγχαρητηρια Κωστα !



 :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## liat

> Κώστα ωραία η κατασκευή σου, καλοδούλευτο να 'ναι!
> Αν και νομίζω ότι *στο μέσο χρήστη δεν χρειάζεται*, εκτός αν φτιάχνει *πολλές* πλακέτες.



Παναγιώτη συμπάθα με, αλλά έχω αντίθετη γνώμη.
Προσωπικά, μέχρι στιγμής,  έχω αποχαλκώσει πλακέτες μόνο τέσσερις φορές και όλες αυτές με τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο.
Προκειμένου να γίνει πιο γρήγορα η διαδικασία, βάζω σε μπεν μαρί το διάλυμα, συχνό ανασήκωμα της πλακέτας για παροχή οξυγόνου, άντε και λίγο χάιδεμα με σφουγγαράκι ...
Όσο να 'ναι, μια δεξαμενή αποχάλκωσης, όπως του Κώστα, την έχει την ευκολία του.

----------


## userkkk

Μπράβο!Ωραία κατασκευή!
Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησες πλέξι γκλας?Κόστος?Αντοχή?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μπράβο!Ωραία κατασκευή!
> Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησες πλέξι γκλας?Κόστος?Αντοχή?



Κων/νε το παν είναι να βρεις λογικό μάστορα που να μην κάνει πολλές ερωτήσεις,νομίζω οτι το plexiglass θα ήταν ακριβότερο και κάπως
δυσεύρετο,εν τι αύτη περιπτώση σε τζάμι είχε ρετάλια και χρόνο ο μάστορας και έτσι έγινε η δουλειά.....του έδωσα 10 ευρώ να "πιει" μια μπύρα... :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

> Παναγιώτη συμπάθα με, αλλά έχω αντίθετη γνώμη.
> Προσωπικά, μέχρι στιγμής,  έχω αποχαλκώσει πλακέτες μόνο τέσσερις φορές και όλες αυτές με τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο.
> Προκειμένου να γίνει πιο γρήγορα η διαδικασία, βάζω σε μπεν μαρί το διάλυμα, συχνό ανασήκωμα της πλακέτας για παροχή οξυγόνου, άντε και λίγο χάιδεμα με σφουγγαράκι ...
> Όσο να 'ναι, μια δεξαμενή αποχάλκωσης, όπως του Κώστα, την έχει την ευκολία του.



Προφανώς δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει περιντρόλ + υδροχλωρικό οξύ (μιας κι είσαι αρχάριος πάντως, *ΔΕΝ* το συνιστώ γιατί πρόκειται για πολύ επικίνδυνα χημικά αλλά και αντι-οικολογικά).
Οπότε κι ο Fe2Cl3 μια χαρά είναι, οπότε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όντως η κατασκευή του Κώστα είναι χρήσιμη.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> περιντρόλ + υδροχλωρικό οξύ ... και αντι-οικολογικά



Γιατί είναι αντιοικολογικά? Εγώ έτσι κάνω αποχάλκωση και μετά περιμένω να εξατμιστεί μαζεύω τις σκόνη που έμεινε και την πετάω στα σκουπίδια.
Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος οικολογικός? Πχ να εξουδετερώσω το διάλυμα με κάποιο άλλο υλικό ώστε να μπορώ να το πετάξω στην τουαλέτα?

----------


## Panoss

Ε η σκόνη που πετάς στα σκουπίδια (πρέπει να) είναι επιβαρυντική για το περιβάλλον.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ε η σκόνη που πετάς στα σκουπίδια (πρέπει να) είναι επιβαρυντική για το περιβάλλον.



Γιατί όμως? Ετσι κι αλλιώς οι νοικοκυρές με κεζαπ = υδροχλωρικό οξύ καθαρίζουν τα μπάνια.
To άλλο το περιδρόλ το χρησιμοποιούν στα νοσοκομεία αραιωμένο για καθαρισμό πληγών.

Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το πετάω στην τουαλέτα είναι γιατί πιστεύω χαλάει τους σωλήνες.
Σε μορφή σκόνης δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Αλλά χημεία δεν γνωρίζω.
Αυτές είναι πεποιθήσεις μου.

----------


## SeAfasia

δοκιμάζοντας το heater:



 :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

δοκιμάζοντας την αντλία αέρα  σε low/high mode:



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

Αν πέρασε τα τεστ, βάλε και μαγικό ζουμί με πλακέτα για να δούμε αποχάλκωση ζωντανά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αν πέρασε τα τεστ, βάλε και μαγικό ζουμί με πλακέτα για να δούμε αποχάλκωση ζωντανά.



θα γίνει και αυτό φίλος  :Tongue2:

----------


## petros58

> δοκιμάζοντας το heater:




Το heater πρέπει να είναι πολύ ποιο καλυμμένο με το νερό, συνήθως αυτά τα heater ή έχουν ένδειξη πάνω στο σωλήνα για την στάθμη ή μπορεί να είναι και τελείως υποβρύχια, αλλά λειτουργούν καλύτερα όταν η στάθμη είναι στον ένα πόντο περίπου πριν το λάστιχο στην κορυφή. Ο θερμοστάτης είναι στο πάνω μέρος και εάν δεν είναι μέσα στο νερό κόβει πολύ ποιο πριν από ότι πρέπει.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το heater πρέπει να είναι πολύ ποιο καλυμμένο με το νερό, συνήθως αυτά τα heater ή έχουν ένδειξη πάνω στο σωλήνα για την στάθμη ή μπορεί να είναι και τελείως υποβρύχια, αλλά λειτουργούν καλύτερα όταν η στάθμη είναι στον ένα πόντο περίπου πριν το λάστιχο στην κορυφή. Ο θερμοστάτης είναι στο πάνω μέρος και εάν δεν είναι μέσα στο νερό κόβει πολύ ποιο πριν από ότι πρέπει.



όντως Πέτρο το heater έχει μια γραμμή που ορίζει το ανώτερο όριο του H20 και κόβει λόγω του θερμοστάτη όπως λές...πειραματίζομαι σε αυτό το σημείο για να δώ την θερμοκρασία του H20,την θέλω
στους 40 περίπου.Οι οδηγίες του SENO B327 θέλουν το διάλυμμα στους 40 βαθμούς για καλύτερη διαδικασία αποχάλκωσης...
Η προυπόθεση σε όλη την διαδικασία είναι το sodium persulfate να διαλυθεί πρώτα στους 50 βαθμούς και όλο το διάλυμμα να έχει 40 βαθμούς σταθερά.
Το σακουλάκι Seno που έχω είναι 500gr για 2.5lt Η20.....κάνω τις μετρήσεις και βλέπω..

----------


## elektronio

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα για την κατασκευή. Καλές αποχαλκώσεις. :Thumbup1: 

Δώσε και κανένα πλήρες κοστολόγιο μαζί με όλα αυτά που πρόσθεσες στη γυάλα.

----------


## SeAfasia

Ευχαριστώ Μάρκος, 
κόστος γυάλας 10 ευρώ τα υπόλοιπα 32 ευρώ περίπου... 
Πληροφοριακά οι πέτρες για την παραγωγή φυσαλίδων είναι ακατάλληλες διότι από το
νερό και την θερμοκρασία άρχισαν να γίνονται μπλε σκόνη.. 
Προσανατολιζομαι στη λύση να κολλήσω στο πάτο σωλήνα από Plexiglas ή pvc με τρύπες για απορροη φυσαλίδων....

----------

The_Control_Theory (18-01-16)

----------


## leosedf

> Πληροφοριακά οι πέτρες για την παραγωγή φυσαλίδων είναι ακατάλληλες διότι από το
> νερό και την θερμοκρασία άρχισαν να γίνονται μπλε σκόνη.. 
> Προσανατολιζομαι στη λύση να κολλήσω στο πάτο σωλήνα από Plexiglas ή pvc με τρύπες για απορροη φυσαλίδων....



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post744612

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

Πειραματική προσπάθεια Κωνσταντίνε.... 
Θα προσπαθήσω να κολλήσω στο πάτο σωλήνα... Θα δω....

----------


## petros58

Κώστα δεν χρειάζεσαι κάποια ειδική σωλήνα, το ίδιο το σωληνάκι που τροφοδοτεί τις πέτρες το ζεσταίνεις στην άκρη με αναπτήρα και με μια πένσα το πατάς να κλείσει, μετά κάνεις με μια βελόνα καμία 10-15 τρύπες και κάνεις δοκιμή, εάν το σωληνάκι είναι πολύ μαλακό ίσως να κλείνουν οι τρύπες, ζεσταίνεις την βελόνα και κάνεις μερικές ακόμα. Δεν πρέπει να είναι πολλές ή μεγάλες οι τρύπες διότι οι αντλία πρέπει να έχει πάντα λίγη πίεση, εάν δεν έχει πίεση σε περίπτωση φθοράς της βαλβίδας αναρρόφησης μπορεί να τραβήξει υγρό πίσω. Από τον ήχο της αντλίας θα καταλάβεις εάν θέλει περισσότερες τρύπες.

----------


## leosedf

Το είχα λύσει με βαλβίδα αντιεπιστροφής στον αέρα για να μην πάει καθόλου προς τα πίσω υγρό.

----------


## SeAfasia

*"Το είχα λύσει με βαλβίδα αντιεπιστροφής στον αέρα για να μην πάει καθόλου προς τα πίσω υγρό."*
Ευχαριστώ παίδες,βαλβίδα ποια ακριβώς;

----------


## petros58

Με κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω θα είσαι οκ. Εξάλλου για να παρουσιάσει βλάβη η αντλία θα πρέπει να κάνει πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει.  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Με κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω θα είσαι οκ. Εξάλλου για να παρουσιάσει βλάβη η αντλία θα πρέπει να κάνει πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει.



είμαι κοντά στη λύση για τη παραγωγή των φυσαλίδων....

----------


## liat

> είμαι κοντά στη λύση για τη παραγωγή των φυσαλίδων....



Έχουμε  κρεμαστεί από τα χείλη σου.
Δώσε φωτό στο λαό.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έχουμε  κρεμαστεί από τα χείλη σου.
> Δώσε φωτό στο λαό.



υπομονή.... :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

η μια λύση για φυσαλίδες είναι αυτή:


η δεύτερη είναι αυτή που μέσω ένα ταυ ρίχνω και τις δύο εξόδους αέρα από την αντλία στο σωλήνα:


με το ταυ:




τις δοκιμάζω και τις δύο λύσεις και βλέπω παίδες.. :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Τα πρώτα μοιάζουν με gardena.
Τα χαράμισες για να κάνεις αεριστήρι ρε?
Οι κόλλες ίσως χαλάσουν.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τα πρώτα μοιάζουν με gardena.
> Τα χαράμισες για να κάνεις αεριστήρι ρε?
> Οι κόλλες ίσως χαλάσουν.



χαχαχαααα.....
gardena είναι....Κων/νε τα βρήκα στα 0,50 cents στον Μαρινόπουλο...το πακέτο των 10 τεμ αν θυμάμαι.. :Lol: 
Σιλικόνη θερμή είναι όχι κόλλα...

----------


## leosedf

Ναι η θερμή, χαλάει μετά από λίγο...

Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-26-32-42-...nBWRayDNN_4A9A που είναι πλαστικό.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι η θερμή, χαλάει μετά από λίγο...
> 
> Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-26-32-42-...nBWRayDNN_4A9A που είναι πλαστικό.



δεν το έψαξα να σου πω την αλήθεια,ωραία φαίνονται είχα υπόψην* αυτά.*..
οι πέτρες δεν κάνουν γιατί κονιορτοποιούνται λόγω μάπα υλικού..
δοκιμάζω να δω τι βγάζουν......θα ανεβάσω βίντεο..

----------


## Fire Doger

Δεν γνωρίζω ιδιαίτερα από RF αλλά έχω ακούσει πως υπάρχουν τα ultrasonic cleaner bath και με λίγη αναζήτηση στο *wiki* κατάλαβα πως με υπέρηχους το υγρό ταράζεται και δημιουργεί φυσαλίδες κενού. Θα μπορούσε κάτι τέτοιο να χρησημοποιηθεί θεωριτικά (και πρακτικά λόγου κόστους) σε ένα etching tank?
Μου ακούγετε αρκετά καλό σαν ιδέα γιατί αφαιρεί τα σωληνάκια και τις πέτρες που μαζεύουν γλίτσα μετά από λίγο.

----------


## leosedf

Ίσως σου ξηλώσει και το φωτοευαίσθητο στην πλακέτα, επίσης ζεσταίνει και δεν ελέγχεται η ζέστη.

----------


## elektronio

Μια απλή λύση για τις φυσαλίδες είναι να βάλεις πράσινο θερμοπλαστικό υδραυλικό σωλήνα φτιαγμένο με γωνίες σε ανάποδο Π τον οποίο με πολύ ψιλό τρυπανάκι 0,5-0,8 θα κάνεις αρκετές τρύπες σε όλο το μήκος του μεσαίου σωλήνα. Δεν χρειάζονται μπεκ.
Βάζοντας το Π ανάποδα μέσα στο μπάνιο επειδή ο σωλήνας είναι σκληρός μπορείς να τον συγκρατήσεις αριστερά δεξιά στο επάνω μέρος ή ακόμα και με το καπάκι.

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω ένα θέμα με το heater λόγω του θερμοστάτη,κόβει όταν το διάλυμμα είναι περίπου 35 κελσίου,ψάχνω επισταμένα λύση...αυτό που ανέφερε ο petross στο #50!
Το θέμα με τις φυσαλίδες έχει λυθεί....
Καμία ιδέα για την θερμοκρασία έχει κάποιος; :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

> έχω ένα θέμα με το heater λόγω του θερμοστάτη,κόβει όταν το διάλυμμα είναι περίθπου 35 κελσίου,ψάχνω επισταμένα λύση...αυτό που ανέφερε ο petross στο #50!
> Το θέμα με τις φυσαλίδες έχει λυθεί....
> Καμία ιδέα για την θερμοκρασία έχει κάποιος;



Βεβαίως http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Kinsten-...00laHYLbbPDtQw

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βεβαίως http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Kinsten-...00laHYLbbPDtQw



το έχω δει Κων/νε μάλλον τρώω πόρτα λόγω CC,Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## shoco

http://www.petcity.gr/eshop/index.ph...500watt-detail

----------


## Fire Doger

Toν θερμοστάτη τον έκανες overclock?
Εγώ *αυτόν* που έχω μπορείς να βγάλεις την μύτη που γυρίζει αν την τραβίξεις και την βάζεις στην αρχή και του δίνεις ουσιαστικά 1 στροφή παραπάνω και κόβει σε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία.
Στους 50 δεν έχει θέμα, για παραπάνω δεν το δοκίμασα :Rolleyes: .
Τα ψάρια έχουν θέμα για αυτό το έχουν χαμηλά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> http://www.petcity.gr/eshop/index.ph...500watt-detail



έχω παρόμοιο της juwel 300watt θοδωρή με θερμοστάτη...

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ για ψάρια είχα και του είχα ανοίξει το θερμοστάτη για παραπάνω αλλά αργούσε πολύ, πήρα αυτόν και παίζει ρολόι. Δεν τον έχω βρει Ελλάδα πουθενά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κι εγώ για ψάρια είχα και του είχα ανοίξει το θερμοστάτη για παραπάνω αλλά αργούσε πολύ, πήρα αυτόν και παίζει ρολόι. Δεν τον έχω βρει Ελλάδα πουθενά.



Πριν απο τα CC;
θα δοκιμάσω να δω αν περνάει το μαγαζί αυτό..

----------


## SeAfasia

> Toν θερμοστάτη τον έκανες overclock?
> Εγώ *αυτόν* που έχω μπορείς να βγάλεις την μύτη που γυρίζει αν την τραβίξεις και την βάζεις στην αρχή και του δίνεις ουσιαστικά 1 στροφή παραπάνω και κόβει σε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία.
> Στους 50 δεν έχει θέμα, για παραπάνω δεν το δοκίμασα.
> Τα ψάρια έχουν θέμα για αυτό το έχουν χαμηλά.



δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει να τον "κλοκάρω" μήπως και τον χαλάσω...

----------


## KOKAR

> Αυτό εννοώ:
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...HfVDDz8QsAQIHA
> 
> ...δεν χρειάζεται να είναι και tube, και τετράγωνο καρέ σου κάνει... Άμα πας σε κανα Praktiker όλο και κάτι θα βρείς νομίζω.



Μανο δεν χρειαζεται κάτι τέτοιο, απλα την εύκαμπτη σωλήνα που εχει κάνει τρύπες κατα μήκος , ταπώνει και το άκρως της και ειναι οκ

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μανο δεν χρειαζεται κάτι τέτοιο, απλα την εύκαμπτη σωλήνα που εχει κάνει τρύπες κατα μήκος , ταπώνει και το άκρως της και ειναι οκ



τη μόνη λύση που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με το σκεπτικό ότι μπορεί από τις τρύπες να "απορροφήσει" νερό το σωληνάκι....έχω φτιάξει κάτι παρόμοιο με μπεκ βιδωτά την οποία δοκιμάζω!!

----------


## SeAfasia

φυδαλίδες συνέχεια:
κομμάτι σωλήνας pvc ηλεκτρολόγου,μερικές τρούπες κατά μήκος της σωλήνας,της gardena τα ακροφύσια,σιλικόνη για να κλείσω τις οπές και δοκιμή(ές)... :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

Κώστα, κάνε ό,τι θες, ακόμα και φυτά ρίξε του, αλλά να δούμε αποχάλκωση.  :Lol: 
 *Spoiler:*       Ξέρω ξέρω, το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει.
Καλλιτέχνη!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

Ti φυτά; :Lol: 
απλά κοιτάω να είναι άρτιο liat,επίσης να ξεπεράσω και το θέμα του θερμοστάτη ώστε να μην κόβει...πριν τους 35 βαθμούς!

----------


## SeAfasia

να και το βίντεο,
πιστεύω ότι πάει καλά στην παραγωγή φυσαλίδων:

----------

